# Do I need water circulation for my 30L NPT nanocube?



## M82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi all! 
New to the Walstad method, I just submerged my 30L (~8 gallon) nanocube after 8 weeks on dry start method to give my plants a good foothold.
Can you please let me know whether I need to install a water circulation pump for this tank size? ...reason I am asking this is because there seems to be 2 conflicting premises on the use of water circulation in a NPT:
- should use because: it's important to keep the water adequately oxygenated for fish & soil bacteria (avoids anaerobic reactions) and breaking up bio-film development
- should not use because: flow & surface disturbance should be as little as possible to avoid driving the much needed & scarce CO2 out of the water

Some quick stats on my aquarium:
- 30L/8 gallon NPT nanocube (w30 x l30 x h40 cm)
- Soil based per Diana's recommendation (1 inch organic potting mix + 1 inch gravel)
- No filter or pump
- Light: Dennerle Nano Light 11W
- Plants in tank: Echinodorus bleheri, Anubia barteri, Anubia nana, Cryptocoryne x willisii, Rotala rotundifolia, Micranthemum umbrosum, Hemianthus callitrichoides, LILAEOPSIS NOVEA ZEALANDIAE, Chladophora & Limnobium laevigatum (frogbit)

I will be testing the water & plan to add some little fish and shrimps in a week's time!

PS: I have a Hydor Koralia 900L/h circulation pump collecting dust in my aquarium compartment  

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

*NEED it?* No.

It probably makes some difference, but for a tank this small there's nothing to suggest that you actually need the circulation to make things work. Furthermore my own results lead me to feel that the amount of CO2 that can accumulate is significant enough that I would avoid surface turbulence whenever possible.

On the flip-side, it probably wouldn't hurt anything either, assuming you were reasonable about flow rate. By which I mean not using that koralia...


----------



## M82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi Skizhx & thanks for your input. 
What would be a reasonable flow rate for a 30L tank? Also any suggestions on quality circulation pumps (similar to Koralia) that would satisfy this?
Thanks!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you care - take a look at some pictures of how Nature does it. Find the pictures where you can make out the water flow. It is very strong - that's a real river after all. Full of actual tropical aquatic plants which ended up in the river after a flood in an aquatic plant nursery near by:

https://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/SanMarcosRiverMay172008

And yes, it is true you do not need circulation, just like Skiz wrote in bold letters. Not joking.

So you decide.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Niko, your link is producing an error.

It's a slippery slope to ignore the differences between nature and 'controlled conditions'. Not that I disagree with your point, but just applying the perspective on the fact that what occurs in nature is often difficult to replicate in controlled environments, and vice-versa.

Personally where I stand is that the difference between induced flow and no induced flow (in an aquarium, at least) will be negligible, provided the enclosure is small enough.

With that said, I can't ignore that water circulation does have some inherent benefits, so any small pump or powerhead will be fine , as long as it doesn't disturb the water's surface (IMO), and is comfortable for the fish (hint, it's not a 10x turnover rate).

Unfortunately I can't give you a particular manufacturer. If I were in your shoes though, I would maybe look for pumps that are used in decorative table fountains, typically pumping 5-20gph.

There's a massive gap in scientific knowledge when it comes to planted aquariums though, so unfortunately much of the information you will receive is based on opinion and personal observation.

You'll find that even ecologists who specialize in aquatic environments can't agree on many basic points in this hobby.


----------



## M82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the insight guys.
In this case what will probably drive my decision will be the fauna's preference (I hear that some need some workout to stay in good health...this can be done with circulation pumps emulating flows similar to ones found in their native environments)...any idea which of these varieties would need some flow vs others needing still water vs ones that would be indifferent?
- Endler's Livebearer (Poecilia wingei)
- Ember Tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
- Emerald Dwarf Rasbora (Microrasbora erythromicron)
- Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila)
- Dwarf Rasbora (Boraras maculatus)
- White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Tanichthys albonubes)
- Norman's Lampeye (Aplocheilichthys normani)
- Amano Shrimp (Caridina multidentata)
- Red Cherry Shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In my experience, red cherry shrimp prefer still water, Endler's are indifferent, and dwarf rasboras and white clouds like some water movement.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with everything Skizhx says.

Water flow is important but in such a small tank it is likely negligible. Again, who rightly knows the real answer? I suppose it would be possible to break down the effects into a chart or something if you had a real scientific study, but a few percent difference between the different setups doesn't really translate into a meaningful difference in my opinion.


----------



## migrans (Nov 1, 2013)

No circulation means no filter, right? I'm interested because I am planning a tank the same size as yours for sgrimps and I am wondering if no filter and no flow means more work (i.e. Syphoning, cleaning and water chance).




Sent from my 7 Mozart T8698 using Tapatalk


----------



## gersonsj (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I just bought a nano cube 30L it comes with led lamp, plus filter I was wondering if it's totally necessary to add a CO2 device?? I plan to keep only plants in it, thanks for your replies!!


----------

